# Motobecane Turino elite 16



## ceasare (Mar 30, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on this one. First bike, looking to do street and trails, any comments on quality? Frame strength? Motobecane rep? Anything? I bought the red and white version and I am excited.


----------



## ceasare (Mar 30, 2016)

It arrived today!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ceasare (Mar 30, 2016)

First ride. Impressed! Solid frame, welds seems strong! The breaks are mechanical disc and a bit loud. Also, the bike is nimble! Took it up Hill and down it is far quicker than I am used to handling for a road bike. So far, no complaints

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

